# Forum MBTI Statistics: A Comparison



## Khar (May 21, 2011)

Hi guys!

Figured it was time to make use of the blog system! 

Recently, a thread was bumped which contained @Grey's statistics on the current population of each type within the forum. Unfortunately, the old graph is gone, but I made a new one to contrast the old figures in @Grey's post with the current forum stats! 

Without further stalling, here we go: 



Khar said:


> The information provided in the first post was to one decimal place, so I have altered the following values to round to one decimal place as well. This is a comparison between the 2009 values presented in the first post and the 2011 values which we now have in the same scope. Overall sum of % (x-axis) equals 100 (N/A has been removed as per the methodology of the original post).
> 
> The current amount is in light blue, the 2009 value is in the dark blue. This is for self-reported MBTI amount for those publicly displaying their self-reported MBTI types. UNK stands for unknown MBTI being self reported.
> 
> ...


*Source: **Forum MBTI Statistics: A Comparison*


----------

